# Amphibious car motoring towards history (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

An amphibious car will make history if it crosses the Irish Sea this weekend.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

The mind boggles the weather forecast is dreadful !


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Good luck to the man, I think he'll need it.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Dont worry coastie - it's a car, if it breaks down on the way you can refer him to the AA (Jester)


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

In the 1960's the wash from Rotherwick Castle overturned an amphicar trying to cross the Straits of Gibraltar.
At the subsequent enquiry the car owner was asked about his observance, or lack thereof, of the Rules of The Road. In his defence he stated that he "flashed his lights" and "tooted his horn".
The Rotherwick Castle was cleared of all blame!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Speechless.

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have just looked at the Irish Times and believe it or not they actually made the crossing to Portpatrick. I was completely convinced they were mad and probably they are but they have become the first to achieve this. The up side is that the amphibian was taken back by Stena Line and is now for sale on Ebay to raise money for the Heroes Charity. As we know this is a wonderful charity and worthy of praise from us all for achieving this. From a repentant disbeliever - WELL DONE.

Hawkey01


----------

